# It's not a problem but...



## sqwib (Dec 11, 2017)

I have always wondered why SMF doesn't have an obviously needed forum for "Multiple Meat Cooks"?
I do a lot of multi cooks that end up in "Blowing Smoke around the Smoker" or "General Discussions" forums.
Just curious because we have a bazillion forums that cover every known thing under "Social Groups" but none for Multi- Meat cooks.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 11, 2017)

General Discussion is where we leave the multiple meat cooks in.  There is mostly a forum for everything else.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2017)

pops6927 said:


> General Discussion is where we leave the multiple meat cooks in.  There is mostly a forum for everything else.



And for Posts where people want to post things want not posted in other forums that also
Smoke related.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes, I understand that, I just find it counter intuitive that there isn't a Mult-Meat Cook forum, the "General Discussions" forum is too diversified and everything gets tossed in there, many of which are questions relating to smoker purchase, smoker problems, maintenance, cleanup and a bazillion other things not related to "Smoking Meat (and other things). 
It's actually a No-Brainer IMHO

Dirtsailor, many of the posts on the General Discussions" forum is NOT smoke related.

Many folks here do Multi Meat cooks and it would be nice to have a forum to show everyone their day of cooking and not have it broken up into bits. Of course it is their choice to do that or not, but I personally like to show my entire cooking event in one thread and build on that thread and don't like to see it under "General Discussions", because frankly its not a General Discussion.
I don't see the harm in adding another forum when, there's currently 51 Social Groups, which I think segregates the forum, but thats a discussion for another day.
Multi-meat cooks should be its own category, it should be under "Smoking Meat and (Other things)" listed as "Multiple Meat Cooks"

I see that there is a section for "Grilling Tips" and "Beer and Ale" under Smoking Meat (and other things) but no Multiple Meat Cooks?

Also the "Dutch Oven Cooking" should be changed to "Other Cooking Methods" with Sub Categories, right now that forum is broken up into 3 Dutch Oven Sub forums which I think is a bit odd.

*"Other Cooking Methods"*
Dutch Oven Cooking
Discada
Griddle/Flat top
Cooking over a Fire 
Cooking on a Spit
*or*
*"Other Cooking Methods"*
Dutch Oven Cooking
Discada/Griddle/Flat top
Cooking over a Fire 
Cooking on a Spit

I firmly believe that creating these sub forums would benefit this forum greatly.
I think this advice is sound and I'm not here to stir up the hornets nest but I have been here 10 years and every time I post in the General Discussions Forum I think, "this don't belong here".

I'm curious, will a post like this get circulated to other mods for evaluation or does the mod in charge of General discussions decide the next move?
I'm not being facetious, I'm honestly just curious.


----------

